# P365X



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

If Sig can make the XL with an optics plate, why won't they make the regular P365 with one?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SargeC4 said:


> If Sig can make the XL with an optics plate, why won't they make the regular P365 with one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is that it would defeat the purpose of that particular model as a close range easily concealable self defense weapon. They're basically a draw, point and shoot type weapon. They were not designed for long range bull's eye shooting. An aftermarket laser sight is a more practical option.

If having an optics ready model is a priority they already have the XL which is better suited for an RMR sight.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks great


----------

